# Ratings Shows and What to Expect



## Cschmidt88 (Nov 24, 2010)

I was just wondering if anyone had a good link explaining how the shows work and what to expect/prepare for? I'd like to see about bringing Natsu to one in the future. (He's only a pup right now) 

Thank you!


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Confirmation shows? Obedience trials? All breed shows? Schutzhund trials? Which organization? 
I am familiar with AKC obedience from about 15 years ago; DVG current.
Don't know anything about the conformation ring except having watched one AKC GSD Specialty.


----------



## Cschmidt88 (Nov 24, 2010)

Rating Shows are from my understanding that shows that apply V, SG, or G ratings to the dogs based on their conformation/character. Typically put on by the USCA I believe.


----------

